# Turnaround time for TRP spousal visa extension time



## Rainfall (Jan 2, 2021)

Anyone knows how long it's taking for trp spousal extension these days 

I m going to apply for my extension coming week


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

For me it was just over 2 monthes to get a 11(6) visa.


----------

